# Max ram supported by FreeBSD and boot "to-ram" option



## vince66 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello guys !

Please, can you tell me maximum ram FreeBSD handle ?

 Furthermore, I've seen that FreeBSD supports the boot live option. Can you tell me if is there a way to load it in RAM ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards.

Vincenzo.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2017)

vince66 said:


> Please, can you tell me maximum ram FreeBSD handle ?


The maximum a CPU can handle, which today is around 16 EB.


----------



## balanga (Dec 18, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The maximum a CPU can handle, which today is around 16 EB.



Has that been tested? ...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2017)

I wish I could 

A memtest is going to take ridiculously long though


----------



## vince66 (Dec 18, 2017)

SirDice, your reply generates another one ... sometimes, speaking of Windows systems, I heard that they can support few GB of RAM ... maximum 64 GB, and this depends on the Windows memory manager. Is it so ?
So, doesn't FreeBSD suffer of this limitation ?

Thanks in advance.

Vincenzo.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2017)

vince66 said:


> sometimes, speaking of Windows systems, I heard that they can support few GB of RAM ... maximum 64 GB, and this depends on the Windows memory manager. Is it so ?


It depends on the (server) license.



vince66 said:


> So, doesn't FreeBSD suffer of this limitation ?


We don't have to make money selling licenses.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 19, 2017)

Physical memory support, just like processor support, differs between editions and is only due to licensing reasons not software limitation, as mentioned by SirDice.

And it's actually 24TB for Windows Server 2016 and 2TB for Windows 10.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366778(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Snurg (Dec 19, 2017)

What's funny, from your link I notice that Windows users can downgrade from 10 to 8.1 if they find 2TB too small.
With 8.1, a whopping 128 TB are permitted.
Maybe in 20 years 8.1 will be a sought-for retro WOS?


----------



## vince66 (Dec 20, 2017)

Beastie,
I've read the SirDice's reply and you confirm it. Sincerely I was thinking of a software limitation. 

Thanks very much guys !

Vincenzo.


----------

